# Shotgun Shells for dove season...Whats the best deal you have found



## seabear2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Walmart has the 100 round pack of federal or remington for $21. These work just fine for early season.


----------



## vol man (Aug 5, 2009)

they don't work in the second season


----------



## mriver72 (Aug 5, 2009)

In early season i shoot #8s or #9s later i shoot 7 1/2 ...


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 5, 2009)

i seen federals knock down birds  a long ways   think im gona try rios this year


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 6, 2009)

In 20ga., I use the 100 Round Pack of Federals from Wally World. 

They work just fine for everything from clays and quail to dove and squirrels.

No need for the "High Brass" loads....usaully just a waste of money in my opinion.

Adam


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 6, 2009)

my Benelli will not shot those cheap shells from WALLY WORLD. i spend a lil extra a get a good shell. 7/8 shot that is.... I usually get the remington dove load (green) shell or a rio,FEDERAL,OR ESTATES. THESE WORK BETTER FOR ME IN MY GUN


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 6, 2009)

vol man said:


> they don't work in the second season




To me in late season they can be a waste of time with such a small load. If you hunt much in December, the birds have put on many more feathers. You can hear the shot hit the feathers and the bird will laugh at you and keep on going.

In late season, I spend the extra money and get 3 1/4 
1 1/4   #6's. This load will put them on the dirt.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> my Benelli will not shot those cheap shells from WALLY WORLD. i spend a lil extra a get a good shell. 7/8 shot that is.... I usually get the remington dove load (green) shell or a rio,FEDERAL,OR ESTATES. THESE WORK BETTER FOR ME IN MY GUN



sounds like you need to spend a little less and get a good gun...  

My Remington's (1100 and 11-87) will eat any shell you feed them.

I bought a case of Remington Game Loads in 20 and 16 from Dick's before last season.  20's were 10 boxes for $48, I think.  16's were more, but I've got enough shells to last me this year.  I also found a bunch of shells at a yard sale last year, 20 ga Federal high brass.  Man those are some stout shells.  I can tell a pretty fair difference when I'm shooting those as opposed to those Winchester Super-X or Remington Fame Loads that I usually shoot.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> sounds like you need to spend a little less and get a good gun...
> 
> My Remington's (1100 and 11-87) will eat any shell you feed them.
> 
> I bought a case of Remington Game Loads in 20 and 16 from Dick's before last season.  20's were 10 boxes for $48, I think.  16's were more, but I've got enough shells to last me this year.  I also found a bunch of shells at a yard sale last year, 20 ga Federal high brass.  Man those are some stout shells.  I can tell a pretty fair difference when I'm shooting those as opposed to those Winchester Super-X or Remington Fame Loads that I usually shoot.


take your remington gun to a dove hunt in Argentina and i will take my Benelli and we will see whos gun dies first. Remington will have to be broke down and cleaned a few times and mine will keep on shooting.


----------



## chase870 (Aug 7, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> take your remington gun to a dove hunt in Argentina and i will take my Benelli and we will see whos gun dies first. Remington will have to be broke down and cleaned a few times and mine will keep on shooting.



Thats why I shoot a 870


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 7, 2009)

waterdogs said:


> take your remington gun to a dove hunt in Argentina and i will take my Benelli and we will see whos gun dies first. Remington will have to be broke down and cleaned a few times and mine will keep on shooting.



with the difference in price of my Remington, plus the difference in the price of your expensive shells and my cheap shells, I'll be able to bring three 1100's to your one Benelli.

My 1100 is a 1974 and my Dad's is a 1972 and they just keep on truckin'.


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 7, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> To me in late season they can be a waste of time with such a small load. If you hunt much in December, the birds have put on many more feathers. You can hear the shot hit the feathers and the bird will laugh at you and keep on going.
> 
> In late season, I spend the extra money and get 3 1/4
> 1 1/4   #6's. This load will put them on the dirt.



3 1/4 dram 1 1/4 oz #6 is what I used to use for pheasant. A little over kill for dove I'd say unless dove breasts aren't tender enough they way they come. besides there is a lot of research saying that some of these "hotter" loads perform more poorly then the cheaper "slower" loads. they say that the more powder behind the wad, the more pellets get deformed inside the barrel meaning more pellets not flying in a tight uniform pattern. I've never had a problem with the cheaper loads when I was getting the pellets centered on the target. I'll shoot more for less and still eat just find.


----------



## mallymaster4 (Aug 7, 2009)

waterdogs what model benelli do you have?  If its a SBE then i am not suprised.  I have heard many of my buddies have problems with the SBE I and II. The 3 1/2 doesn't impress me enough to deal with freezing up and jamming. However i am a benelli man myself and shoot the M2 3" without a single misfire or jam.  I have shot just about every type of manufactured brand through the M2 and no problems.  

As for the 1100s, that is a whole different story.  I have had many stressful days afield due to jamming and failure  to cycle rounds.  These guns are too finicky for my taste.  As for the 870, I have to agree with chase.  Great gun for the money and shoots in all conditions just like the M2.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2009)

Real men shoot two pipers.  They are beautiful and elegant (well, not all of them), and the don't jam.  The weight and balance is better, and they make you shoot more conservatively since you only have two shots.


----------



## mule69 (Aug 7, 2009)

3 3/4    1 1/4 for me from opening day til the end


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 7, 2009)

How about some prices?


----------



## fredw (Aug 7, 2009)

seabear2 asked about prices....not preferences for guns and/or shells.


----------



## flybum84 (Aug 7, 2009)

wally world in columbus on exit 8 has federal 100 round cases in 12 ga and a few 20 ga from #8 and # 7 1/2 for $20. what I seen in 12 ga was 2 2/3 in 3 dram 1 1/8 oz but they did have some 25 round boxes of heavier and lighter stuff. My hands were full already when my wife walked back to me other wise I would have picked up what they had left for 20 Ga at $20 for 100. I just noticed they had some when she walked back there. Hopefully y'all won't get them all before i can pick some up tomorrow without her. Last I seen at dicks in columbus they had 25 round boxes of light game loads for $5.


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 8, 2009)

flybum84 said:


> 3 1/4 dram 1 1/4 oz #6 is what I used to use for pheasant. A little over kill for dove I'd say unless dove breasts aren't tender enough they way they come. besides there is a lot of research saying that some of these "hotter" loads perform more poorly then the cheaper "slower" loads. they say that the more powder behind the wad, the more pellets get deformed inside the barrel meaning more pellets not flying in a tight uniform pattern. I've never had a problem with the cheaper loads when I was getting the pellets centered on the target. I'll shoot more for less and still eat just find.


 

I had some #6's in my bucket that were from a pheasant shoot just as you said. Birds very late in the season have a pile of feathers. Last time I checked, feathers didnt eat to good. With the 6's you will have meat and the bird will be doa. Guys in the field could not figure out why they were not killing very many and I was. I didn't say a word


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 8, 2009)

I usually get mine at Acadamy Sports. they have a good price, and should have a good sale in the next week or so. Last year I paid 5 bucks for good shells


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 8, 2009)

remington sure shot   5.69 bx at  academy  and the  AA winchester are good too   7.48  bx  plus  2.00  mail in rebate a bx.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 9, 2009)

someone will have a sale soon. I will wait till then and if it is a good price and THE shell I shoot. I will buy enough to last 5 years.  Last time I bought shot shells, I bought 10 cases fropom Perry sports center. Remington shur-shot 3 1/4 -  1 1/8  -  7 1/2. $45.00 a case.  I think it was 5 years ago.  I still have 2 cases left.  I will keep my eyes open and hopefully I will find some at a good price before the year is out.


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 10, 2009)

For the 6 hours I dove hunt a year I'm lobbing Fiocchi White Rhinos 'til I get my 15 birds. Anything will shoot 'at' a dove but these plaster the poor devils. Excellent patterns kill quickly and more often, and I will spend a dime a shot more for the best shell on the planet.


----------



## jackmelson (Aug 11, 2009)

can u still get  sellier &  bellot   shells  wish i could find  some


----------



## seabear2 (Aug 11, 2009)

jackmelson said:


> can u still get  sellier &  bellot   shells  wish i could find  some




I dont think you can.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 12, 2009)

I have about 9 flats of various 12-gauge loads and 2 flats of various 20-gauge loads that I've stocked up since January.  All have come off this site for $5/box or less.

The shells that I'm taking to the field opening weekend are a flat of S&B 1 1/8 8's.  When they're gone, flat #2 is some Gamebore White Gold 1 1/8 8's that I bought from the same guy the same day.

The $20.98 Federal 1 1/8 8's 100-pack at WM is the best deal I've seen lately.  I shot about 4 of those last season.  Even late in the year, they killed birds well.


----------



## BirdNut (Aug 12, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I have about 9 flats of various 12-gauge loads and 2 flats of various 20-gauge loads that I've stocked up since January.  All have come off this site for $5/box or less.
> 
> The shells that I'm taking to the field opening weekend are a flat of S&B 1 1/8 8's.  When they're gone, flat #2 is some Gamebore White Gold 1 1/8 8's that I bought from the same guy the same day.
> 
> The $20.98 Federal 1 1/8 8's 100-pack at WM is the best deal I've seen lately.  I shot about 4 of those last season.  Even late in the year, they killed birds well.



I like the Federals too...I mostly hunt quail, but I think the shot Federal uses has something to do with it.  Less hardened than others.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 12, 2009)

tlong286 said:


> For the 6 hours I dove hunt a year I'm lobbing Fiocchi White Rhinos 'til I get my 15 birds. Anything will shoot 'at' a dove but these plaster the poor devils. Excellent patterns kill quickly and more often, and I will spend a dime a shot more for the best shell on the planet.



Great choice. The White Rhino is an excellent shell. I have shot many thousands of them on clays and doves.

They will pillow case em


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 17, 2009)

12 ga. 40$ a case at acadamy sports in athens, running low


----------



## Boneskull (Aug 31, 2009)

Any updates on pricing? I still have to pick up a case of 12's and 
20's.


----------

